# Lugz!!! HEAVY^HEAVY^HEAVY^FlIrT!



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Today was the first OFFICIAL work out of the summer. Went for a good ol' hand walk(he's the neighborhood bad***) and then hit the pole hard!


























































































































































































































































NOT DONE!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He sure has grown up over the last year.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

COOLING
























Time for water and a rub down
















































Time to chill


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dang he's a beast!!! That boy is frickin huge. He looks great I love all the action shots


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

holy ****!!! that boy gets AIR!!!!!! those pics looks like he gets mad hang time too. crazy. those back legs are massive. hey nate- don't let enzo see THAT nut shot  he's friggin huge tho. awesome.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh yeah, when it comes to ABKC shows, Lugz always takes home the biggest balls ribbon. He's definitely gotta Gotti Booty too! This boy is borderline XL and is, for sure, a good rep of the breed. He's super friendly, hella driven, and dang purdy. 
Thanks guys on the props!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Jon, he looks fabulous, he has matured really nicely, nad a happy bully is a tired bully  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

damn lugz is looking nice and ripped bro =)


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

----ha ha , give that boy some water !


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

What a cute little boy ...lol
Do you do bite/protection work with him? It looks like he would be great with it.
PS- nice flip flopsoke:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

wow... as big as he is, he can really catch some air... lol


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Whhhhattt!!! Those are some awesome shots!! Gorgeous boy!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks guys! Means a lot to us!
As for the flip flops, thanks! They're Volcom's.... Even my flip flops are skate brand LOL


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

That's one handsome BEAST!!!! I can't believe how he's filled out over the last year. He's looking really good Jon! :clap:


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks man! We gotta get him and his good twin (Lux) together one of these days


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Those are some really great action shots!He's looking so good.He's gotta be my fave out of all your dogs!


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

reddoggy said:


> Thanks man! We gotta get him and his good twin (Lux) together one of these days


Jon, as great as it would be to meet you and Lugz in person it would have to be done without Lux. Lux doesn't do the meet and greet well with other dogs he is extremely DA. He actually should be described as 4A. He's 4 legged aggressive. If it moves and had 4 legs he's not going to be nice.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

AGHAHAHAHAH!!!! I think we should use that from now on! Man, didn't know he's DA.  I know it sounds kinda lame, but I'm glad that I only have the one DA bitch now. Having 5 at a time is a lot of work and it just doesn't fit my new lifestyle


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Man Lugz booty muscles are to die for! loll Awesome shots Jon, he is super amazing!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks!!! That's all natural too. I'ma keep him on an every other day schedule as far as workouts go(it's too hot for me) and see what we can't come up with. 
Canyon Pits will be throwing a very outta season show this year in September, so mid summer we will try to beef up again if his stomach is looking to slender.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

he is a hoss if you don't mind me asking what does his ped look like. I am just guessing gotti? I think


----------



## GatorMan (Feb 5, 2010)

Remember, work him and end it with a win. Never work him until hes tired and does not really want or cant go anymore. Otherwise he will learn to quit at his job. But looks great so far!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Rudy4747 said:


> he is a hoss if you don't mind me asking what does his ped look like. I am just guessing gotti? I think


8x Gotti, 2x Black Ace, 2x Mikelands Blue Gator. Got some York up in there too, pretty sure that the leg was kept because of it.



GatorMan said:


> Remember, work him and end it with a win. Never work him until hes tired and does not really want or cant go anymore. Otherwise he will learn to quit at his job. But looks great so far!


Thanks GatorMan, it's important for nooBs to know that. Funny, I've always pulled my APBTs off at the first sign of fatigue or boredom but not my big boy. He never tires of it and he'll NEVER get bored. The boy has so much drive and focus that I'm the one that gets bored. This photo shoot was the first time I'd ever flirted him for 45minutes, usually keep it at about 20. Wanted to test him out, see what kinda work we are gonna do this year and what shape he's in, internally. I JUST set up another spring pole(I just moved) and he's already snapped the spring  He can go for HOURS on that thing and I usually end up fighting him off the thing. He's at war with anything that has a lure on it, you can see the hatred in his eyes AGHAHAA


----------

